# Banff Rocky Mountain Resort



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 16, 2012)

Just got an exchange fro Banff Rocky Mountain Resort and have some questions for the summer.
Was wondering how far a drive from Calgary airport and if the drive is ok late at night?
Restaurant recomendations?
Top sights to see? 
Thanks


----------



## spirits (Mar 16, 2012)

*I love BRMR*

Boy you are in for a treat.  Stay away from Calgary as much as you can (I love Calgary but you are in the Rockies now ).  Banff is a world class town with some restaurants the best in their league.  Lake Louise has a fondue that is very nice.  If money is no object you can eat very well in Banff and nearby Canmore.  There are great resources at the tourist information center in Banff but the resort staff have a lot of info also. The resort itself is rather small but it is one of our favorites because the staff are so welcoming.  Mostly young Canadians or internationals looking for some mountain living experience. Make sure you get one of the upgraded units.  There is so much to see and do around Banff you will not miss Calgary one bit.  I know there will be others posting soon so you will get lots of info.  Keep asking questions, we will be glad to help.


----------



## eal (Mar 16, 2012)

The drive from Calgary to Banff is about 1 hr 15 min or so from the airport.  It is a gorgeous drive so too bad you have to do it at night.  However it gets dark very late in the summer in Alberta, it won't be truly dark til about 10:30 pm in July.  The road is a divided four lane freeway posted at 70 mph (110 kph).

The resort has a shuttle into the Banff downtown every 1/2 hour which we have always found to be very convenient. Have a great trip!

For a real treat eat at le Beaujolais for dinner and the outdoor patio at the Waldhaus at the Banff Springs Hotel.


----------



## kenie (Mar 17, 2012)

spirits said:


> Boy you are in for a treat.  Stay away from Calgary as much as you can (I love Calgary but you are in the Rockies now ).  Banff is a world class town with some restaurants the best in their league.  Lake Louise has a fondue that is very nice.  If money is no object you can eat very well in Banff and nearby Canmore.  There are great resources at the tourist information center in Banff but the resort staff have a lot of info also. The resort itself is rather small but it is one of our favorites because the staff are so welcoming.  Mostly young Canadians or internationals looking for some mountain living experience. Make sure you get one of the upgraded units.  There is so much to see and do around Banff you will not miss Calgary one bit.  I know there will be others posting soon so you will get lots of info.  Keep asking questions, we will be glad to help.



There is no way you can live in Edmonton and love Calgary.... That is simply unheard of  :hysterical:


----------



## spirits (Mar 18, 2012)

*Loving Calgary*

When I was a teenager (and a little older ) a cheap date was to drive to Calgary for coffee. Then drive back that night  You could get to know the other person and it was a signal that the other person was REALLY interested in you.  If they were sort of interested it was a coffee to Red Deer (11/2 hour drive each way). If they kind of liked you or were casual friends it was a coffee at the local airport to watch the planes take off and land. 
As you can tell kids on the prairies (most of us were from immigrant parents) were quite in love with their cars and frugal at the same time.  
My son lives in Calgary and we have never been invited to his place in two years   He always comes home for laundry and free meals.  Calgary was a place to stop and have Peters Burgers (real home made burgers and fries, pretty famous in its day) and a pit stop to the mountains.
That is the extent of my love for Calgary, it is a reminder of fun times on the way to somewhere else.  But thanks for the trip down memory lane.
PS.  My grade 6 teacher ( in the days when dinousaurs roamed the earth) shared a story with our class that gives insight into Calgary/ Edmonton rivalry.  Back in the day when the province was incorporating there was a desire for Edmonton and Calgary to become the capital city.  The province said that one could be the capital and the other could get the first university.  Edmonton chose to be the capital and designated Strathcona (just across the river) to get the first university.  Edmonton and Strathcona amalgamated soon after.  He said that was the start of the rivalry( it has been very bitter at times) and goes way beyond the sports rivalry.  I had to laugh though. When I was in university Edmonton sold its ugly old Christmas decorations to Calgary.  I used to see those decorations every year on my way to work at my part time job in downtown Edmonton and always hated them.  They looked like ugly giant golden spiders.  When I heard that Calgary bought them I had to laugh and remember my teachers story.


----------



## spirits (Mar 18, 2012)

*Lake Louise- what a beauty.*

http://www.watchmojo.com/video/title/Travel To Lake Louise, Alberta/


----------

